# Anwaltskanzlei - Rechnung.exe



## OlSt (24 April 2007)

Anwaltskanzlei T. 
RA O. T. 
Rheiner Landstraße 197 
49078 Osnabrück
Aktenzeichen: XXXXXX/XX
Osnabrück, den 24.04.2007
Bitte geben Sie Ihr Aktenzeichen bei jeglichem Schriftverkehr und Zahlungen immer an.
Sehr geehrte Kunde,.......

mit Anhang "Rechnung.exe"

ist soeben reingeschwirrt.

Scans ergeben aktuell folgendes Ergebniss:


----------



## OlSt (24 April 2007)

*AW: Anwaltskanzlei - Rechnung.exe*

Antwort von F-Secure:
...
Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

The file you sent was found to be malicious. It will be detected as Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Nurech.bi on our next database updates.

Have a nice day ahead!
...


----------



## Heiko (24 April 2007)

*AW: Anwaltskanzlei - Rechnung.exe*

Hatte der F-Secure den Trojaner erkannt?


----------



## OlSt (24 April 2007)

*AW: Anwaltskanzlei - Rechnung.exe*



Heiko schrieb:


> Hatte der F-Secure den Trojaner erkannt?



um nicht wieder eine /Diskussion/ loszutreten - schlicht und einfach: nein


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2007)

*AW: Anwaltskanzlei - Rechnung.exe*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/78355/


> Malware: Neue Anwaltsrechnung Mails mit vorgeblichen Rechnungen einer bekannten Anwaltskanzlei sollen einmal mehr zur Vermehrung von Botnets beitragen, denn statt einer signierten Word-Datei steckt ein Trojanisches Pferd in den Mails.


 Vor zwei Wochen ist das schon einmal gelaufen 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15374


----------



## OlSt (24 April 2007)

*AW: Anwaltskanzlei - Rechnung.exe*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/78355/
> 
> Vor zwei Wochen ist das schon einmal gelaufen
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15374



jepp - heut aber scheinbar mit neuem Trojaner - siehe Attachments


----------



## technofreak (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anwaltskanzlei - Rechnung.exe*

one more round 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47993

siehe auch 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90135


----------



## conair2004 (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anwaltskanzlei - Rechnung.exe*

Siehe auch: http://194.245.141.84/UNIQ118114021726541/link315862A.html


----------

